# Head Light Eyelid Attempt



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

Chevy Holden Cruze Eyeline Head Lamp Light Trim Molding | eBay

Tried attempting to get my headlights to look like this to see how they would look. I know this is not for everyone just wanted to see what everyone thought.









What I tried to do was mask off the area and use plasti dip to make the mark in the corner of the light. Did about three four coats to make sure the head light did not bleed thru that area








































Here is a night shot.


----------



## CruznRpm13 (Apr 4, 2013)

Interesting 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Mixed emotion... With the lights on i love it, but not sure with the lights off.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Not a fan of eyelids, I think the stock headlights add to the Cruzes aggressive look. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

im pretty undecided on this too. it doesnt look bad but i also like the stock headlights. anyways good job, its good to be different.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

+1 on mixed feelings. I like the stock design as well. Interesting though. Kind of makes the headlights look like the ones on the new mazda 6 series.


----------

